# Spirit Halloween Decor and Props Filmed in 2012



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Here is a list of the props and decorations I filmed at Spirit Halloween in the year of 2012:
1. Tekky Toys Old Gramps
2. Tekky Toys Jumping Zombie
3. Tekky Toys Howler
4. Tekky Toys Chained to the Grave
5. Tekky Toys Giant Jumping Spider
6. Gemmy Wicked Witch of the West
7. Gemmy Ghost Girl
8. EW Popping Goblin
9. Magic Power Blubbers Zombie Baby
10. Magic Power Wolf Spitter
11. YJ Head Banger Zombie
12. YJ Zombie Girl on Swing
13. Morbid Enterprises Buzzsaw
14. Taliuxe Headless Horseman
15. Seasonal Design Limb Ripping Werewolf

You can find all of them on this playlist: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL093250A5B41BABC8


----------

